# February 2011 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the book "Diet for Wethers" in the January drawing is aussie357! Congratulations!!

This month feederseaters (aka Jessica) is donating her CD copy of Goat Tracks Magazine 1995-2009. This is a great resource with tons of information.
[attachment=0:20jvb1q7]GT CD photo.jpg[/attachment:20jvb1q7]

Thanks Jessica.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Sign me up. I want to read everything ever written about goats.

Ali


----------



## imported_Brady (Nov 11, 2010)

Yea Me Too. B


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm in, being a newbe i would love to soak up all that info! :mrgreen:


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Also I was wondering. Doesn't the winners pay postage?
Count me in.

Added by Admin.
Sorry for the brain freeze. You are correct. The January item was indeed "Diet for Wethers" and no, we ship everything out of pocket so there is no expense to the winner.

_
Edited by me. That is really sweet of you guys.
I would of thought postage should be paid by the
winners. After all The donator already made a donation._


----------



## Desertmom4_few (Oct 3, 2010)

I would love the CD. Thanks.


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

I would love to read all the valuable knowledge on that CD.
Please count me in.
Thanks, Denny


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Rex said:


> The winner of the book "Practical Goatpacking" in the January drawing...


WHAT!? I thought it was "Diet for Wethers," which I already have. I didn't want to steal a chance away from someone who didn't own the book so I didn't enter. I call not fair! 

I'll take a stab at this month's prize though! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm all for it! throw my name into the hat.


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Add me in to please

Sam B


----------



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Please include me - that would be a GREAT resource!


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

We would love to have this - count us in!


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Great, we've been wanting that! Looks like alot of great info, sign us up!

Thanks!


----------



## imported_JOSH (Feb 2, 2011)

First time here. New to the packgoat world. Sign me up. Taking in all the info I can find. Love the site


----------



## Bear (Nov 15, 2009)

goat tracks cd sign me up


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

I have wanted this for a long time!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Please put me in too!

It's on the long list of things I must have! LOL


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

Sign me up too! Thanks


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome donation, count me in!


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, please add us to the giveway. The sun is shining, it's bringing on Spriver Fever. Thinking the trails might be 'padded down' enough for the goats to walk. But then I have to figure out how to get some sleep at night, it's February and mating season for some wild animals.
I'm headed to Lewiston for the yearly Selway Bitterroot Wilderness Foundation fund raiser, tonight. So no going up the Lochsa to see if the 'megaload' made it over the top and into Montana.
May need to go see what the Selway River road looks like, whether it's some place for the goats, dogs and I to do some exercising/exploring/get out time.
gail


----------



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

Enter me in the drawing.
Chad


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome! Count me in!


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

count me in Thanks Goat man


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

sign me up. Thanks


----------



## jeanettejohnson25 (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope....I hope. This would be great to have.


----------



## Barley (Mar 29, 2010)

Barley here. Yep please include me in the drawing, thanks much


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Count me in, Thanks


----------



## thegoatpacker (Aug 4, 2012)

If it is not too late, sign me up for Feb Giveaway.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm In!


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## packswithgoats (Feb 25, 2009)

Please include me too!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the drawing for the Goats Tracks CD is Grady! Congratulations!


----------

